

Any HN readers in Calgary, Alberta? - mistermann

Just wondering....I always see meetings in other cities, but we seem to be too small that it never gets mentioned.<p>Maybe there should be a facility on HN to register by city and check whether you are interested in participating in meetups?
======
killingmichael
I'm in yyc :). Maybe we should organize a meetup?

~~~
fyrerise
One more in Calgary. We _should_ organize a meetup, all the cool stuff that's
happening in San Fran all the time is making me pretty envious ;)

~~~
pcc
One more here too

